# Overnight Canterbury/Dover



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi. Can anyone tell me if the P&R at canterbury or Marine Parade Dover are still available for overnight parking.
Many thanks Crimpleken


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes and yes 8)


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

bognormike said:


> yes and yes 8)


A man of few words!

Just to be sure, how do you know?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:lol: our local resident (locovan) has recently confirmed the Canterbury one is still open (note times of entry restricted), and the last anybody heard Marine Parade is unchanged - free MH parking between 6pm & 8am. Pay & display during the day.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: overnight canterbury/Dover*



crimpleken said:


> Hi. Can anyone tell me if the P&R at canterbury or Marine Parade Dover are still available for overnight parking.
> Many thanks Crimpleken


hi crimpleken like bognormike said yes some one said last week on this forum and my friend was there 3 weeks ago see you there 1 Feb evening Spain for 2 months :lol: jud


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We arrived in Canterbury in the afternoon before the free parking so we paid for a few hours in the half empty car park. Unfortunately we were booked because our van was too long for the marked space.
We stayed overnight though, and a friendly traffic warden told us next time to buy 2 tickets which would allow us the second bay.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There (Canterbury) in Dec note that is closed on Sundays.

Dick


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> There (Canterbury) in Dec note that is closed on Sundays.
> 
> Dick


But if already in, you can still exit on a Sunday, once you have validated your parking ticket. :wink >>Info for Canterbury's P&R<<

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont validate your ticket until the day you wish to leave :wink: 
Then you can stay for more than the 24 hrs --but of coarse dont take to much advantage of that and stay a week. :wink: :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

McGeemobile said:


> We arrived in Canterbury in the afternoon before the free parking so we paid for a few hours in the half empty car park. Unfortunately we were booked because our van was too long for the marked space.
> We stayed overnight though, and a friendly traffic warden told us next time to buy 2 tickets which would allow us the second bay.


You are not talking about the P&Ride where did you stay??
The Park and Ride is £2.50 for your stay --there is no free parking


----------

